# Michelsberg Trails rebuild !



## wald_schraat (11. Januar 2016)

Gruppe wurde gegruendet, bei interessere bitte PN.


----------



## Tourer89 (18. Februar 2016)

Was willst du/ wollt ihr denn "rebuilden"? Die reißen euch binnen kürzester Zeit sowieso wieder alles weg. Lasst den Käse doch einfach. Fahrt zum Hüpfen in die Bikeparks der Umgebung  (im Winter zugegeben nicht oder nur bedingt möglich) oder nutzt die vorhandenen Lines am Kreuzberg oder in Schammelsdorf.
Je mehr ihr schaufelt und baut, desto größer ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass irgendwann sämtliche geduldeten Trails geschlossen werden.

Und nochwas: Sollte jemand den Schwachmaten kennen, der auf dem Ringweg um die Altenburg den Minikicker gebaut hat, richtet ihm schöne Grüße aus: Er soll seinen Scheiß wieder abreißen. Das gibt nur böses Blut. Da brauch nur irgendein älterer Herr stolpern und die reißen alles an der Altenburg ab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kizmeth (19. Februar 2016)

dwa


----------



## constraint81 (19. Februar 2016)

@Tourer 89: Volle Zustimmung meinerseits!

Leute, lasst die Schaufelei bitte auch am Michelsberg einfach bleiben. Ich bin die Trails auch immer sehr gerne gefahren, der Wallride war klasse und die Sprünge top! Aber: Wenn jetzt neu gebaut wird, haben wir da oben vermutlich nur noch schlechtere Karten (sind eh schon wieder diverse Bäume rot angepinselt). Immerhin sind die rechte Linie und der Wurzelsepp noch schön zu fahren. Wäre schade, wenn das bald auch nicht mehr geht. Übrigens: die laminierten "Legalize Downhill"-Zettel, die am mitteleren Übergang im Trail rumgeflogen sind, dürften kaum zur Entspannung der Lage beitragen. Weder Spaziergänger noch Reiter oder Jogger werden dadurch Sympathien für uns aufbauen - die Förster eh nicht.


----------

